# Alternative zu SimCity



## godfather22 (17. März 2013)

Hi,
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja SimCity kaufen aber nachdem, was alles passiert ist sehe ich es nicht ein den Leuten von EA Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen 
Könnt ihr mir einen Städtebausimulator, der ähnlich wie SimCity aufgebaut ist empfehlen?
Nach Möglichkeit natürlich gerne mit schöner Grafik 
MfG godfather22


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. März 2013)

Naja einzige Spiele die villeicht gewissen zügen einfallen sind: Cities XL, Tropico 4, Anno reihe sind die mir spontan einfallen.
Wenn man sowas ala Minecraft mit Städtebau mit hübscher 2D Grafik mag wäre Towns nochwas wo man grundlegende gebäude selbst errichtet woraus am ende eine Stadt werden kann wenn man fleisig weiter baut.


----------



## Balthar (17. März 2013)

Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition! Ist zwar 10 Jahre alt aber immer noch die beste Städtebausimulation und es gibt massig Mods dazu (simtropolis oder Sim City Kurier z.b)


----------



## Felixxz2 (17. März 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt entweder Sim City 4, was halt schon sehr alt ist, oder Cities XL (davon gibts auch ne 2012er Version). Natürlich gibt es viele weitere Aufbauspiele wie die genannten Tropico oder Anno Serien, aber das sind ja keine Städtebausimulationen.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. März 2013)

Cities XL Platinum. Fotorealistische Grafik, mehr als 1000 Gebäutetypen, gutes Wirtschaftssystem und allgemein sehr gut gemacht. Ich spiele es seit ca. einer Woche und finds Klasse 

Ein Nachteil allerdings, Cities XL nutzt nur ein CPU-Kern.


----------



## Fexzz (17. März 2013)

Man kann das aber scheinbar bisschen verbessern mit einem Programm namens CPU Control. Allerdings funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht. :/


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Man kann das aber scheinbar bisschen verbessern mit einem Programm namens CPU Control. Allerdings funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht. :/


 
Das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes, funktioniert nicht wirklich. Ich habe bisher noch keine Probleme zwecks ruckeln etc., liegt sicher auch an der jeweiligen CPU.


----------



## godfather22 (17. März 2013)

ich werd mal gucken wie ich das machen werde. SimCity spricht mich vom Konzept her schon ziemlich an... und was wirklich vergleichbares scheint es ja nicht wirklich zu geben.


----------



## Fexzz (18. März 2013)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes, funktioniert nicht wirklich. Ich habe bisher noch keine Probleme zwecks ruckeln etc., liegt sicher auch an der jeweiligen CPU.


 
Ich hab nen 2600k auf Standardtakt, da ruckelt auch nix (noch nichts.) außer beim designieren von Zonen (ist das normal?)


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 2600k auf Standardtakt, da ruckelt auch nix (noch nichts.) außer beim designieren von Zonen (ist das normal?)


 
Naja, das hab ich auch ab und an mit dem I5 3570K, aber sonst läuft alles flüssig. Mal abwarten...


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2013)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Cities XL Platinum. Fotorealistische Grafik, mehr als 1000 Gebäutetypen, gutes Wirtschaftssystem und allgemein sehr gut gemacht. Ich spiele es seit ca. einer Woche und finds Klasse
> 
> Ein Nachteil allerdings, Cities XL nutzt nur ein CPU-Kern.


 
Fotorealistische Grafik? Was hast Du denn für nen Fotoapparat?  Aber sonst sieht das Spiel gut aus, vor allem die Städte sind ja riesig (darum wohl Cities XL) Ich werde mir das auch mal genauer ansehen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## minti (19. März 2013)

Ich hab mir die gleiche Frage gestellt nachdem mir Simcity einfach nicht richtig zu gesagt hat. Bin auch auf cities XL gestoßen aber ist es nicht bei dem Spiel so das man für sämtliche Dinge eine Art Abo Gebühr bezahlen muss.??


----------



## McClaine (20. März 2013)

minti schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die gleiche Frage gestellt nachdem mir Simcity einfach nicht richtig zu gesagt hat. Bin auch auf cities XL gestoßen aber ist es nicht bei dem Spiel so das man für sämtliche Dinge eine Art Abo Gebühr bezahlen muss.??



Ahm ne, ist mir nicht bekannt 
Aber die 1 Kern Nutzung ist wirklich shit und mMn der einzigste Nachteil von City Xl, ansonsten ist es echt super spielbar


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2013)

Cities XL Platinum zock ich auch immoment und das ist echt gut, auch wenn die Entwickler nix dazu lernen 
Mal so als Tipp am Rande: Plant unbedingt eure Stadt und baut sie Anfangs nicht zu voll sonst habt ihr das Problem das schon seeeehr bald die Straßen verstopft sind und die Bewohner sich darüber aufregen. Erstmal am besten so eine Art "Vorort" basteln bis ihr die großen Straßen freigeschaltet habt. Mit den großen Straßen dann den Rest aufbauen. Das war bisher meine einzige Möglichkeit diese Verstopfung zu verhindern. 
Gibt bei dem Game leider auch hin und wieder kleinere Bugs die stören können. Ansonsten ist auch die Straßenperspektive ziemlich cool 
Fand allerdings bei Sim City 4 das System mit dem Wasser und den Stromleitungen besser, dort konnte man noch richtig die Leitungen verlegen etc


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

minti schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die gleiche Frage gestellt nachdem mir Simcity einfach nicht richtig zu gesagt hat. Bin auch auf cities XL gestoßen aber ist es nicht bei dem Spiel so das man für sämtliche Dinge eine Art Abo Gebühr bezahlen muss.??


 das war eigentlich der grund für mich, das damals nich zu kaufen. hatte da mal ne demo oder beta oder so gespielt und es hat wirklich spaß gemacht und sah super aus. leider war da irgendwas gewesen dass man wie bei wow oder so laufend zahlen muss. wurde das geändert?


----------



## MyArt (20. März 2013)

CitysXL ist einfach mal nur Abzocke...

Und laut diversen Tests solls auch nicht wirklich gut sein.

Habe mir gestern wieder SimCity 4 installiert


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> CitysXL ist einfach mal nur Abzocke...


 begründet doch mal eure thesen, meine güte. ich kann mit dem satz so rein garnix anfangen. wie wird man "abgezockt"? wofür muss man zahlen? was kommt auf einen zu?


----------



## McClaine (20. März 2013)

Was zum Geier meint ihr mit Abo udn abzocken!? Ich hab City XL Platinum für 4,50Eur letztens gekauft, da ich den Vorgänger habe. 
Hatte nichts gelesen von Abo, gezahlt hab ich bisher auch nur die 4,50 gezahlt. 
Genauso ist die Account Anmeldung bei dem aktuellen Teil anscheinend entfallen.

Auch hier lest man nur von dem angesprochenen Single Core Problem - Cities XL Platinum: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Also das Abo Zeug ist quatsch, aber ein Tip von mir für Neulinge:
Kauft nicht das aktuelle, sondern eher die Vorgängerversion, oder lasst es ganz bleiben, aber vom Spielspass her nimmt es sich von Sim City nix denk ich mal


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

da gibts 2 versionen? jetz bin ich verwirrt. was sind denn die unterschiede? aber danke zumindest für die aufklärung mit den kosten.


----------



## Eftilon (20. März 2013)

Die ganze diskussion um das neue Sim City hat jetzt bei mir mal wieder die lust geweckt Bürgermeister zu spielen, will mir aber Origin und perma-online nicht antun. Habe gestern CS 4 Deluxe gekauft und finde es sehr gut.

Vor einigen Jahren fand ich "Mobility" sehr gut, damals war es kostenlos jetzt glaube ich, wenn es überhaupt noch weiter entwickelt wird, kostenpflichtig. Habe es leider nicht mehr auf der platte.
Den download von damals auch nicht mehr. Schwerpunkt ist bei dem spiel das Verkehrsnetz (Züge, Ampeln, Parkhäuser, Carsharing etc.).

eftilon


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

Jetzt wo auch ein paar Feunde SimCity spielen führt für mich wohl kein weg daran vorbei. Abgesehen von den Serverproblemen (weitestgehend gelöst) und dem Onlinezwang (umgehbar  ) scheint das ja auch ein klasse Spiel zu sein


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2013)

Die  Dummheit der Masse siegt immer 

Und SC 2013 nutzt auch nur 1 Core!


----------



## Robonator (20. März 2013)

> da gibts 2 versionen? jetz bin ich verwirrt. was sind denn die unterschiede? aber danke zumindest für die aufklärung mit den kosten.


Es gibt Cities XL 2011, 2012 und Platinum. Mit jeder Version kam mehr Content hinzu, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (20. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt Cities XL 2011, 2012 und Platinum. Mit jeder Version kam mehr Content hinzu, mehr aber auch nicht


 
Richtig! Deshalb die 2011er Version günstig kaufen und auf die 2013 Platinum für 5€ upgraden. 

Es gibt bei der aktuellen Version ein paar neue Karten und Gebäute, am Spiel selbst gab es keine weiteren neuerungen oder verbesserungen.
Ebenso braucht man kein Abo oder ähnliches, einmal kaufen und gut.

Cities XL ist die wohl *beste Alternative zu SimCity*, dass mir persönlich schon wegen der viel zu kleinen Karten nicht in Frage kommt. Ich möchte schließlich nicht für jeden Stadtteil eine neue Karte beginnen...

Sicher gibt es die SimCity-Fangemeinde, die hier Cities XL schlecht darstellt bzw. als Alternative ausschließen möchte, aber ich sage nur: "Ausprobieren und selber Urteilen"! -> wozu gibt es Demos


----------



## Fexzz (20. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo auch ein paar Feunde SimCity spielen führt für mich wohl kein weg daran vorbei. Abgesehen von den Serverproblemen (weitestgehend gelöst) und dem Onlinezwang (umgehbar  ) scheint das ja auch ein klasse Spiel zu sein


 
Wenn du drauf stehst ein total dämliches Spiel zu spielen. Juhu, es sieht alles knuddelig aus, aber das Spiel selbst ist ein einziger Bug. Sobald du Richtung 50.000-100.000 Einwohner kommst geht das Spiel total vor die Hunde und die Engine selbst macht die Stadt kaputt.

Ab 500 Bewohnern werden nämlich immer mehr "Geistereinwohner" erschaffen, die garnicht exisitieren. Das ist jetzt nichts neues, gabs auch bei den Vorgängern schon, aber hier ist es so extrem, dass es ab einem gewissen Punkt für EINEN Einwohner 8,25 Geisterweinwohner gibt. Und diese haben, obwohl sie garnicht existieren, dennoch Bedürfnisse. 

Außerdem haben die Sims nichtmal festgelegte Häuser oder Arbeitsplätze. Die gehen jeden Tag woanders hin. An einem Tag hat ein Arbeiter ein großes Haus mit 3 Kindern, an einem anderen eine kleine Butze ohne Kinder. Oder mal geht er in einer Hightech Fabrik als Wissenschaftler arbeiten, an einem anderen als Kohleschaufler in die Fabrik.

DAs ganze Spiel ist ein riesen Mittelfinger in Richtung der SimCity Community, aber trotzdem kaufts fast jeder und lässt sich von EA und Maxis verarschen und DANKT EA dann auch noch für das Gratisgame.

Ich krieg so ein Hals bei sowas.


Edit: Nur mal als Beispiel. Wenn deine Stadt dir 150.000 Einwohner anzeigt, sinds tatsächlich nur um die 40.000. Und umso höher die angezeigte Zahl wird, umso geringer wird der Anteil der echten Bevölkerung. Alles nur Verarschung, damit sogar irgendwelche Idioten irgendwann ihre tolle große Stadt haben. Das hat mit Simulation nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## McClaine (20. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wenn du drauf stehst ein total dämliches Spiel zu spielen. Juhu, es sieht alles knuddelig aus, aber das Spiel selbst ist ein einziger Bug. Sobald du Richtung 50.000-100.000 Einwohner kommst geht das Spiel total vor die Hunde und die Engine selbst macht die Stadt kaputt.
> 
> Ab 500 Bewohnern werden nämlich immer mehr "Geistereinwohner" erschaffen, die garnicht exisitieren. Das ist jetzt nichts neues, gabs auch bei den Vorgängern schon, aber hier ist es so extrem, dass es ab einem gewissen Punkt für EINEN Einwohner 8,25 Geisterweinwohner gibt. Und diese haben, obwohl sie garnicht existieren, dennoch Bedürfnisse.
> 
> ...



Amen. Unter anderem deswegen werd ich Sim City nicht kaufen...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. März 2013)

Blödsinn mit dem Abo - Cities XL hat nichts (mehr) mit Abo zu tun. Als 2010 oder so der erste Titel erschien, musste man monatliche Gebühren entrichten, um online mit anderen (menschlichen) Städtepartnern Handel und dergleichen mehr betreiben zu können (sozusagen der Vorläufer des heutigen Sim City Modells). Da dieses Konzept aber so außerordentlich spitze war, hat man es nach glaube ich zwei Monaten wieder abgesägt. CXL Platinum ist wirklich top und fesselt einen u.U. mehrere Tage lang für eine Stadt. Auch was Komplexität und Auswirkungen der Bauwerke betrifft - .

Einzig die SingleCore Unterstützung ist grütze. Bei einer Stadt mit 2-3 Mio Einwohnern geht die Performance schon in den Keller. Deswegen starte ich das Spiel, dann das hier schon erwähnte Tool CPU-Control und weise dem Spiel alle 4 Kerne zu, was zwar nicht das Nonplusultra an besserer Performance bringt, jedoch eine Zeit lang Besserung bewirkt. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, überrollt CXL das neue Sim City spielend was Bauwerke, Kartengröße und Ökonomie betrifft. Dazu gibt es noch hunderte Mods - von neuen Karten über Photovoltaikanlagen bis hin zum Burj Arab Tower, einfach top wieviele Möglichkeiten es da gibt.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (20. März 2013)

h.101 schrieb:


> Blödsinn mit dem Abo - Cities XL hat nichts (mehr) mit Abo zu tun. Als 2010 oder so der erste Titel erschien, musste man monatliche Gebühren entrichten, um online mit anderen (menschlichen) Städtepartnern Handel und dergleichen mehr betreiben zu können (sozusagen der Vorläufer des heutigen Sim City Modells). Da dieses Konzept aber so außerordentlich spitze war, hat man es nach glaube ich zwei Monaten wieder abgesägt. CXL Platinum ist wirklich top und fesselt einen u.U. mehrere Tage lang für eine Stadt. Auch was Komplexität und Auswirkungen der Bauwerke betrifft - .
> 
> Einzig die SingleCore Unterstützung ist grütze. Bei einer Stadt mit 2-3 Mio Einwohnern geht die Performance schon in den Keller. Deswegen starte ich das Spiel, dann das hier schon erwähnte Tool CPU-Control und weise dem Spiel alle 4 Kerne zu, was zwar nicht das Nonplusultra an besserer Performance bringt, jedoch eine Zeit lang Besserung bewirkt. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, überrollt CXL das neue Sim City spielend was Bauwerke, Kartengröße und Ökonomie betrifft. Dazu gibt es noch hunderte Mods - von neuen Karten über Photovoltaikanlagen bis hin zum Burj Arab Tower, einfach top wieviele Möglichkeiten es da gibt.


 

Genau! Deshalb spiele ich Cities XL Platinum und nicht SimCity


----------



## DarkMo (20. März 2013)

danke h.101 - endlich mal ne schöne erklärung


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. März 2013)

Bittesehr!

Hier mal ein kleiner (optischer) Anreiz zu Cities XL... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (21. März 2013)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Richtig! Deshalb die 2011er Version günstig kaufen und auf die 2013 Platinum für 5€ upgraden.


 so das ur-cities hab ich heute glaub im laden gesehn für 10€ (bildchen). wie funzt dieses upgraden dann? weil das platinum kost ja stolze 30 euronen ^^


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (23. März 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so das ur-cities hab ich heute glaub im laden gesehn für 10€ (bildchen). wie funzt dieses upgraden dann? weil das platinum kost ja stolze 30 euronen ^^


 
Bitte schön:

CitiesXL Platinum


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2013)

also erstma thx für den link *merk* aber wie bezahlt ma denn da? giro-pay (sagt mir nix), mastercard und visa (kreditkarte hab ich ned) oder "sofort" irgendwas (sagt mir auch nix). hmm, sieht schlecht aus :/


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

Ansonsten mal bei Geizhals oder so nach der Vollversion gucken 
Cities XL - Platinum Edition (deutsch) (PC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DarkMo (23. März 2013)

das isses ja eben - 10€ mehr ^^ (10+5 für upgrade = 15 vs 25). wenn dann noch versand dazu kommt... im laden hier gibts das für 27  da bestell ich dann ganz sicher ned online.


----------



## godfather22 (23. März 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt Anno2070 geholt und bereue nichts


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt Anno2070 geholt und bereue nichts


 
Doch eventuell das du das Addon nicht gleich dazu gekauft hast?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (23. März 2013)

In der History stimmt etwas nicht bei Cities XL, die 2011 soll wohl abgespeckt worden man hatte Content zusätzlich entfernt und ihm bei 2012 wieder eingeführt als neu zum Vollpreis im Laden. Bei der Platinum wurde der Zoltan Mod eingebaut der diverse Bugfixes mit sich gebracht hatte und weitere kleine änderungen kaum erwähnenswert. Von daher kann man durchaus bei 2012 bleiben ^^

PS: Lohnt das Tiefsee Addon? habe gelesen das er seinen Preis nicht wert sei.


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> In der History stimmt etwas nicht bei Cities XL, die 2011 soll wohl abgespeckt worden man hatte Content zusätzlich entfernt und ihm bei 2012 wieder eingeführt als neu zum Vollpreis im Laden. Bei der Platinum wurde der Zoltan Mod eingebaut der diverse Bugfixes mit sich gebracht hatte und weitere kleine änderungen kaum erwähnenswert. Von daher kann man durchaus bei 2012 bleiben ^^
> 
> PS: Lohnt das Tiefsee Addon? habe gelesen das er seinen Preis nicht wert sei.


 
Mancha sagen es lohnt sich andere sagen nein, mir isses wurscht da ich eh nur 5€ zahle


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. März 2013)

Meint ihr, Cities XL läuft auf nem Phenom 2 X6 1090T @3,2Ghz (Standart)?
Weils ja nur einen Kern unterstützt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. März 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich denke dass es schon läuft, da ja nicht nur die Single Core-Unterstützung die Lags verursacht.

Ich habe in einem Forum diesbezüglich eine weitere Möglichkeit entdeckt, wie man die Performance weiter verbessern kann: Lagging problem solution!! | XL Nation 
Selbst habe ich es auch schon getestet (den Wert von 2 auf 1 gesetzt bei "Visibility") und es hilft!  So kann ich nun mit Hilfe von Cpu-Control und dem genannten Tweak endlich einigermaßen vernünftig über längere Zeit hinweg meine Stadt gen 3 Mio Einwohnern aufbauen, ohne dass das Bild beim Bewegen und Scrollen fast stehenbleibt. Dennoch sollte es langsam machbar sein, dass heutzutage so ein derartiges Spiel absolut lagfrei läuft - da darf man den Entwicklern gerne etwas Faulheit vorwerfen, denn die Engine ist ja seit Beginn an scheinbar die gleiche...


----------



## Iro540 (31. März 2013)

Ich habe mir heite mal cities xl geholt, also nicht 2012 oder 2011 somdern einfach nur cities xl. Welche version is das denn? 2009? Keinen plan.

Dafuer gibts ja auch keine platinum edition... Meint ihr, das 2012 ist die 20 euro respektive die 25 inkl. dem platinum? Wuerde das irgendwie mit cpu control (sofern ich das hinbekomme) und den andern tricks hindrehen damit es bei mir auh laeuft (phenom ii x6 1090 @ 4.0 ghz).

Spiele momentan simcity und langsam fangen die kleinen maps an richtig zu nerven. Und wenn jetzt kommt "deswegen hab ich mir nicht gekauft" oder aehnliches; lasst es einfach stecken.


----------



## DarkMo (1. April 2013)

das müsste das 2011er sein. zumindest steht irgendwo im kleingedruckten was von 2011 ^^ die urversion hatte keine jahreszahl im namen. und joa, platinum hab ich letztens auch für 27 rum gesehn. bin immernoch am überlegen, ob ichs hol oder doch lass ><


----------



## Iro540 (3. April 2013)

Da steht nix. War mal bei einer pcgames dabei und dachte mir, das kannst ja mal probieren.

Irgendwie komme ih damit aber nicht zurecht. Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch einfach nur nicht geschickt genug an, aber irgendwie finde ich da sim city (egal ob nun 2013 oder 4) von der menuefuehrung logischer und uebersichtlicher. Das gui ist schon sehr klein und die symbole nicht immer eindeutig zu erkennen (zumindest fuer mich). Meine meinung.

Fande da ehrlich sim city 4 deluxe um laengen besser. Ich finde irgendwie durchdachter und logischer.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2013)

> Das gui ist schon sehr klein und die symbole nicht immer eindeutig zu erkennen (zumindest fuer mich). Meine meinung.


Du kannst die Menügröße aber auch in den Optionen anpassen.
Ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht, bin halt von manchen dingen etwas enttäuscht. Bei mir ist z.B. nie ein Brand ausgebrochen oder so. War bei Sim City 4 doch schon unterhaltsamer


----------



## sp01 (3. April 2013)

Bis Sim City D hat es mir gut gefallen, danach er weniger. Wünsche mir teils das Sim City wo auf ein floppy gepasst hat wider zurück


----------

